
Show HN: My Vim/Tmux config for everyday coding - pacavaca
https://hackernoon.com/clife-or-my-development-setup-67868b86cb57
======
johncoltrane
A Vim/tmux setup without Vim.

~~~
pacavaca
But isn't Neovim a legitimate Vim?

~~~
johncoltrane
Vim is a text editor, not a category of text editors. Neovim is another text
editor, forked from Vim to allow a more ambitious roadmap and a different
development model.

While they are still largely compatible they simply aren't the same thing so
they shouldn't be called the same.

~~~
pacavaca
Ubuntu 18.04 symlinks /usr/bin/vim to nvim when you install Neovim, so it kind
of calls them the same. But ok, I agree that technically they are 100%
different

